# Five people is/are a lot



## Angstschreeuw

how would you say in Russian:
"Five people is/are a lot".

пять людей - это много

пять людей многие?

заранее спасибо за помощь!


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Пять людей — это много
Пять людей — много


----------



## Rosett

«Пять человек - (это) много (людей)».


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> «Пять человек - (это) много».



I prefer this to людей.


----------



## Particle

"Пять человек - (это) много", but "Пять незнакомых людей - (это) много".
You should say "человек", if there is not an adjective after number, and "людей", if the adjective is.


----------



## Q-cumber

rusita preciosa said:


> I prefer this to людей.


This isn't just a matter of preference. "Пять людей"  is a stylistic mistake. As Particle pointed out, "люди" in such constructions is used with adjectives only.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> "Пять людей"  is a stylistic mistake. As Particle pointed out, "люди" in such constructions is used with adjectives only.


I think this is just a particular case of the general pattern: люди is used with not precise numeral-like words (тысячи, десятки людей), but also with real numeral when persons are less concrete. 
As such, "люди" with numerals is widely used in literature, including even construction like вошло человек пять людей.


----------



## Davide'80

rusita preciosa said:


> «Пять человек - (это) много».
> 
> 
> I prefer this to людей.


Желательно перечитать о склонении цифр, правила требуют писать так:

1 человек
2,3,4 человека
5÷20 людей
21 человек
22,23,24 человека
25÷30 людей
и т.д.

мало людей
много людей
куча людей
нет людей


----------



## Maroseika

Davide'80 said:


> Желательно перечитать о склонении цифр, правила требуют писать так:
> 
> 5÷20 людей
> 21 человек
> 22,23,24 человека
> 25÷30 людей
> и т.д.


i'm afraid you misunderstood the rules. The word человек is used with numerals from 5 to 20 and from x5 to x0 exactly the same way as with any other numeral. If we mean exact quantity and concrete persons we say 6 человек, 27 человек etc.


----------



## Davide'80

Sorry, I'was wrong ((


----------



## Vovan

Помимо прочего, при наличии выбора _"людей"_ мы предпочитаем стилистически, если необходимо 1) подчеркнуть людей как класс (например, по отношению к зверям или роботам) и/или 2) сместить акцент с простой статистики (где "человек" = "штук") к более персонифицированному, "человеческому" отношению (например, когда имеем в виду совершенно конкретных людей):

_Пять человек Пятеро людей стояли и умоляли простить их.
На этой картине изображены пять человек пять людей и два людоеда.
"Пять людей - это много", - сказала людоедка. "Так я быстро растолстею!"
(*НО:* Шесть человек и два компьютера - разве можно так работать?)
_​(Кстати, в английском тоже есть похожие трудности: People vs. persons - Grammarist.)


----------



## Particle

Vovan said:


> Пять человек Пятеро людей стояли и умоляли простить их.
> На этой картине изображены пять человек пять людей и два людоеда.
> "Пять людей - это много", - сказала людоедка. "Так я быстро растолстею!"
> _Шесть человек и два компьютера - разве можно так работать?_



Пять человек стояли и умоляли простить их.
На этой картине изображены пять человек и два людоеда.
"Пять человек - это много", - сказала людоедка. "Так я быстро растолстею!"
_Шесть человек и два компьютера - разве можно так работать?

Поиск ответа_

Как правильно употреблять числительные? - «Грамота.ру» – справочно-информационный Интернет-портал «Русский язык»


----------



## Vovan

*Particle,* ссылками на Грамматику-80 вы могли бы подкрепить свой собственный пост (#5), а не реагировать на мой.


----------



## Particle

Да, виноват. Не предполагал, что это вызовет такую дискуссию.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Five people is/are a lot = _Пятеро - это немало
Пятеро_ - because one word is always better than two. _Немало _instead of _много - _because _пятеро - это много _means rather "five people is too many".


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> Five people is/are a lot = _Пятеро - это немало
> Пятеро_ - because one word is always better than two. _Немало _instead of _много - _because _пятеро - это много _means rather "five people is too many".


Кошка могла принести пятерых котят. Пятеро - это много или мало?


----------

